# Lone Star Treasure Alligator Watch Straps?



## jenyang

Has anyone had any personal experience with straps made by Lone Star Treasure out of Texas? They sell on Ebay and Etsy and have good reviews, but no return policies make me a little nervous. I'm considering buying an alligator strap from them and wondered if anyone had bought from they before and had any feedback.


----------



## westNE

I bought a beautiful brown shark strap and blue stingray from him this spring. Quality was great for the price, communication was quick on my questions, and everything was as advertised.
Nick

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

westNE said:


> I bought a beautiful brown shark strap and blue stingray from him this spring. Quality was great for the price, communication was quick on my questions, and everything was as advertised.
> Nick
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Good to know.
Thanks

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150

Any idea where they're based in Texas ?


----------



## jenyang

According to Ebay they are out of El Paso.


----------



## Nokie

I have not bought from them, but I did reach out to them with questions and they responded very quickly and professionally. 

Etsy is pretty good about keeping quality vendors as opposed to eBay, IMHO. 

I have heard they have some good stuff, but never tried them yet as I am mostly a bracelet guy. 

Good luck,.


----------



## jenyang

andyle87 said:


> How's about DW. Are they good? Intend to buy for my nephew


Never bought from DW, but they look like they make decent commercial grade straps. I was more interested in something handmade and in alligator without paying an arm and leg. Lone Star looks good but the no returns policy is a bit of a deal breaker, and the finishing looks a little rough. I ordered this strap from Vingahandmade for my Kontiki. A little more money but I have the option of returning it if I don't like it.


----------



## timeisofthessence

Just saw this thread. I've purchased about 6 different straps from them and always been satisfied. They arrive as described in the pictures and tend to last long/be durable and are of high quality. I've purchased different leathers including ostrich leg, alligator and shark skin. I've purchased through etsy but they're on ebay also.


----------



## SteveU

Love my Ostrich Leather strap.


----------



## texicali

I purchased a strap from Lone Star a while back. Nice strap but is was very long for my 6.75 inch wrist. As I recall, after emailing him, he said his buckle end was 85mm. He did allow me to return, but as I said it was a while ago. If you have narrower wrists you may want to ask about strap length. But overall, my transaction was a good one and he communicated quickly.

On Esty I have been looking at this guy, Vinga Handmade, in Vietnam. He has a pretty nice assortment of alligator straps.


----------



## Ayreonaut

Enjoying my teju lizard strap from Lone Star Treasures.


----------



## timeisofthessence

Here's a bison leather strap I recently purchased. Typical high quality from Lonestar treasures. it's a little longer than usual buy fits me well. as someone else mentioned may want to contact the vendor to confirm size details beforehand. Excellent quality, fast shipping and revived my old brown dial Hamilton!


----------

